# King rods?



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

I saw an ocean extreme cobia rod with wire guides. Looks like what people use on the piers. good buy or pass it up? Just go to half hitch and buy a custom from them?


----------



## richm0nd (Apr 17, 2013)

I have both and i tend to use the half hitch custom more often for kings. i dont really like how stiff the cobia one is (hard to sling smaller baits). I got the cobia one when it was on sale for half off, so that was pretty awesome. Both rods will work just fine. after using one or the other, you will have a better idea of what you really want and ultimately it's going to be a custom (made for you)


----------

